# Gray/Red Wire



## 480sparky

Emergency lighting?


----------



## jwjrw

A lot of T-5's have a night light switch leg in them and also occupancy sensors too. I would of thought the fixtures would have an instruction sheet with a wiring diagram in them. The ones I have done all did.


----------



## BuzzKill

I'd call the manufacture before you possibly fry a ballast..the new T5/T8's are tricky; CYA first.


----------



## MDShunk

The grey/red wire is to turn off (or on) the second pair of lamps. 

For 120 V operation, connect this wire in with the neutrals, for all 4 lamps on and leave unconnected (or switched off) for 2 lamps on.

For 208 V operation, connect this wire in with the hot wire that isn't connected to the black for all 4 lamps on, and unconnected (or switched off) for 2 lamps on.

In other words, this grey/red wire will be connected to the white ballast wire if you want the whole thing to light up, or switched if you don't.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Thanks MD 
Now I have a idea of what it does.


----------

